# Hyperparathyroidism



## Sue (Mar 30, 2015)

Posted 20 June 2018 - 04:41 PM

Anyone have secondary hyperparathyroidism (low calcium, high parathyroid) after Total Thyroidectomy?

I had my TT in 2011 and have struggled since then with calcium and PTH levels. Only today did I get a diagnosis. I don't know what this means yet in terms of treatment but it certainly feels good to know what it is!


----------

